# Memo file number for CP



## murrdawg (28 Jun 2011)

Hi all,

I am doing a project for a Command Post, and I am currently stumped as to what file number the CP should fall under. I have to create a Command Post, right from scratch, so I'm unsure as to what file number this would fall under. Any help would be appreciated (and yes, I did look at the file numbers)


----------



## McG (28 Jun 2011)

murrdawg said:
			
		

> I have to create a Command Post, right from scratch ...


What does this involve?  Will you be seeking new equipment & equipment entitlements, creating a new organization within your unit, changing an existing organization within your unit, introducing new training, etc?  If one of these elements is predominate in what you are doing, that may affect the choice of best file number.

Each unit's file index varies slightly from the national standard, so any number you might get here may not be an exact match for your unit.


----------



## Good2Golf (28 Jun 2011)

If it's for a particular operation, the file number would be:  3030-OP XXXXXX


----------



## xena (28 Jun 2011)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> If it's for a particular operation, the file number would be:  3030-OP XXXXXX



Maybe.  Don't forget:



			
				MCG said:
			
		

> Each unit's file index varies slightly from the national standard, so any number you might get here may not be an exact match for your unit.



And actually, there is no national *standard*, as much as it is a national *guideline*.

If you're talking about basic administration, it'd likely be in the 1000's somewhere.  Operations 3000's.  Training would be very likely in the 4500's.  But that's about as specific as you can get until you talk to one of your unit clerks.  And that's what the OP should be doing - talk to your clerks.

You can't get anything better than a general direction from an internet forum like this.  File numbers are unit specific, so you _*have*_ to talk to one of your clerks.  There's nothing for it.

Thanks for asking though.


----------



## McG (28 Jun 2011)

ivan the tolerable said:
			
		

> And actually, there is no national *standard*, as much as it is a national *guideline*.


http://img-ggi.mil.ca/nls-snn/imf-cgi/mri-grc/dsc-scs/index-eng.asp


----------



## murrdawg (28 Jun 2011)

Even a general idea as to what it falls under would help. The main thing that I am supposed to do for this assignment, is from the SOCD and CONOP, I am to create a plan for the CP, including budget, what's going to go in it, what the procedures in the CP are going to be...... would that be more of a PLANS type file number?


----------



## Good2Golf (28 Jun 2011)

Is this a real project or an exercise?  If it's a real project, then the PMO staff should already have a bank of file numbers associated with either specific projects within a program, or a larger all-encompassing file number.


----------



## murrdawg (29 Jun 2011)

It's an exercise... a PC, well to do the whole CP, but we were told to change the file number, to correct it. But I have no idea what it would fall under.


----------



## Good2Golf (29 Jun 2011)

murrdawg said:
			
		

> It's an exercise... a PC, well to do the whole CP, but we were told to change the file number, to correct it. But I have no idea what it would fall under.



What's not clear is what is this Command Post for?  Is the exercise to set it up?  To equip it?  To man it?


It's kind of like saying, "what's the file number for doing a vehicle?"  What kind of vehicle?  For what purpose? Building the vehicle?  Maintaining the vehicle?

The main purpose of the activity will determine what the file number should be.


----------



## murrdawg (30 Jun 2011)

The exercise (PC) is from the SOCD and the CONOPS, to produce a budget, plan, timeline, layout of a CP. Since I am a CELE officer, it entails setting up all the comms equipment in the CP. Currently, 99 Wing (I know, non-existant... but its for our scenario) does not have a CP, however they have 3 rooms in the new health svcs building that will be alotted for the CP. So essentially, the exercise is to set-up a CP, and have it operational by a set date.


----------



## Good2Golf (30 Jun 2011)

That sounds more like an Ops Center.  I know civilian emergency services refer to infrastructure based command posts, but when I hear "command post" in the military, I think mobile CP and the ability to set up an alternate CP as well as a step-up for when the main CP is on the move.

Your file number could be whatever the main effort is...2700-1 (ADP General), or something related to infrastructure and construction.  Just ask your DS what the file number should refer specifically to as a subject.  In the "real world", a capital project would have a VCDS CID project number assigned to it and the file number would be based on that CID project number.


----------



## Journeyman (30 Jun 2011)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Just ask your DS.....


Sure, like the DS is going to give a straight answer; you know how _they_ can be.


----------



## Good2Golf (30 Jun 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Sure, like the DS is going to give a straight answer; you know how _they_ can be.



By the rules of the secret DS handbook, they'll make him work for it a bit, then guide him down a rabbit hole, then let him fight his way back out of the rabbit hole on his own, all the time fighting off assaults of fear, sarcasm and ridicule...in the end, he'll be much better prepared for what life has to challenge him with, and he'll buy his DS drinks at the end-course party, finally realizing that everything they said was correct.  :nod:


----------



## Biohazardxj (30 Jun 2011)

Just use 1000-1.  Us clerks will know what you mean and file it properly.    > ;D


----------



## Good2Golf (30 Jun 2011)

Checked at work today -- use "3136-5-L1656", the grand-daddy of all CPs.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (30 Jun 2011)

SGT-RMSCLK said:
			
		

> Just use 1000-1.  Us clerks will know what you mean and file it properly.    > ;D



My OR finally started making me use that one. I think I was the only person in the Garrison that used the File Index. The OR complained that they had to set up an extensive filing system just for all the numbers I was using. ;D


----------



## Good2Golf (30 Jun 2011)

Don't know about the other services, but 1 CAD retains a CR File Index that is used by its Wings and Squadrons.  It's the same as I used years ago in one of the Group HQs.  Not that everyone follows it, but it is the Air Division's policy to use these standardized file numbers, the more general ones (non-AF specific) are the same as the general CF file numbers.

Regards
G2G


----------



## xena (30 Jun 2011)

MCG said:
			
		

> http://img-ggi.mil.ca/nls-snn/imf-cgi/mri-grc/dsc-scs/index-eng.asp


I can't open the link, but I presume it would demonstrate that I'm showing my age.

Sorry.   :facepalm:

Hey, at least you don't have to chisel your memos into granite slabs anymore...


----------



## murrdawg (2 Jul 2011)

I want to thank you all for your help! I asked about it the day before yesterday (I didn't think I'd get a proper answer), and I was directed to use 2727 - fixed comms


----------

